

Five Lessons For Startup Entrepreneurs - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/startup-reactor/startup-reactor-arpans-lessons/

======
losslessignal
I think the most delegated of these lessons is controlling the burn rate. It's
so easy to run with every new idea no matter what it costs. The problem is
that if you spend everything on long bets, you lose money that could be spent
on the core product.

